# Creating Bastille jail attached to bridge without NAT or PF



## not0b010 (Jun 16, 2022)

I would like to build jails with Bastille that are on the same server and share the same network with Bhyve guests. I am attempting to do this using the Bastille -B option to add the jail to an existing bridge. I am using IPFW and do not want to run any NAT. Should this be possible? The Bastille jail cannot ping the gateway and returns "ping: sendto: Permission denied". Turning off the IPFW doesn't help. The bridge does show the jail MAC address.


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Jun 16, 2022)

See jail(8) and search for _allow.raw___sockets._


----------



## not0b010 (Jun 17, 2022)

Thanks Eric. I think the issue might be that I have a bridge that is sharing tap interfaces with the epair interface.


----------

